# My New fur baby's are coming soon!



## Jeckybeanz

I am so excited. I am getting 2 apple headed siamese on seal point the other one is blue point. I would like some. Help with names. The blue point I like the name blue boy. The seal point is a female. They both will be fixed. Any ideas for a female name to go with blue boy? Also what is the difference between the points?


----------



## Jeckybeanz

I don't think I could name him Luke my Nephew's name is that.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Well, if the Blue Boy name is a reference to the Gainsborough painting, the artist also often painted his daughters, sometimes holding a cat, and their names were Molly and Peggy.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks those are good names. I just thought of blue boy because he was blue point. I really like the name Daisy. But I am still open to ideas.


----------



## Speechie

Oh congrats- how exciting!!! 
Blue boy and Daisy
It is hard for me to name a cat until I meet them, then i feel like I can find one that suits. 
Enjoy your new babies and pix please!


----------



## Lotu

Daisy is a sweet name and sometimes a name just feels right to you. I came up with a color theme..."Blue Boy" and "Pinky". Enjoy your kitties and post some pics please


----------



## tghsmith

normal names for meezer kittens, "no stop that" "hey get down" "oh no you don't" after a while of this you'll find their true names..


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks everyone I will post pics when I get them. it is kind of funny I have been waiting for months for their arrival. Now I am like how can I wait 2 weeks?


----------



## Jeckybeanz

*My Furbabies*

This is a picture of Daisy girl. I get her next week. This is a picture from the breeder. She was not able to get one of blue boy. I am so excited I can't wait. I will update this thread when I get a picture of blue boy.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Sorry didn't get the pic here it is.


----------



## Speechie

HOw beautiful!!! She is so pretty!! Looking forward to hearing more about Daisy's adventures in your place.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Jecky, Absolutely Beautiful!!
Can't wait till you share a pic of Blue Boy!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Here is Blue Boy


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks 10 Cats and speechie. I don't know how l am going to stand waiting.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Jecky, What a gorgeous little guy!
He and Daisy are going to complement each beautifully!!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks!I wonder if they will come in the same crate. Or have to travel in their own crate. Any ideas?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Jecky, Good question! How far do they have to travel?


----------



## Jeckybeanz

It is California to Utah. I think it is about a hour and a half plane ride.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Shucks! I'd be so antsy, I'd be calling the breeder!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

We decided to do it this way we thought it would be easier on the kittens we thought about driving but that would be a very long drive. I just found united airlines and it says that 2 kittens can fly together. I really wanted my kittens earlier but she said it would be best for the kittens if they were a little older. They are going to be 12 weeks old. My cat of 17 years came on a plane I got it from the same breeder but that was one kitten not two.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Very Exciting!!!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks 10cats,
Have a very good night. when I get the two babies together I will update this thread with another folder.


----------



## Speechie

I am so excitd for you!! Safe traveling vibes for your babies!!
Are they Siamese? 

I am still in waiting mode for my kitten...so I'm enjoying seeing yours


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Speechie,
Sorry if I spelled your name wrong. They are Siamese. Daisy Girl is a Seal point Siamese. Blue Boy is a blue point Siamese. Same litter the breeder said that it is very rare for a blue point to be in a seal point litter. Good luck on yours. So when do you get yours? I had to wait a few months for mine. Now two weeks.


----------



## Speechie

I am waiting for my cat Pazu to have an all clear health check with normal stool sample, and then off we go looking for his new friend. We just lost our 4 month old ragdoll Teddy to FIP at Christmas, and we needed time to grieve and also be sure the house and Pazu are clear of any corona virus, so we were advised to wait 3 mos. 

There is a breeder that I am working with, got some very good advice from a ragdoll person who is very experienced and ethical. So, waiting to see if a mating took. Yay!! Maybe kitten will be on the way late spring, early summer...


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Well sounds like you are doing the correct things. I lost my Siamese in November to kidney failure. It hit me hard. I was ready for a kitty a few weeks later. The Kittens was born on Thanksgiving. I miss her so much I go in the room where she use to stay still exspecting her to be there. I didn't realize how attached I was to her until she was gone. I am serriosly suffering from not having a cat. I need to be able to touch and hold some kitten flesh soon. SierrA was the sweetest and very gentle cat. So sorry for your loss. Atleast you still have your other kitty to keep you company. Wish you all the best and get your new baby very soon! My babies are coming in two weeks on the 19th. God Bless.


----------



## BigDaveyL

Speechie said:


> I am waiting for my cat Pazu to have an all clear health check with normal stool sample, and then off we go looking for his new friend. We just lost our 4 month old ragdoll Teddy to FIP at Christmas, and we needed time to grieve and also be sure the house and Pazu are clear of any corona virus, so we were advised to wait 3 mos.
> 
> There is a breeder that I am working with, got some very good advice from a ragdoll person who is very experienced and ethical. So, waiting to see if a mating took. Yay!! Maybe kitten will be on the way late spring, early summer...


Good to hear, Speechie. I hope you, your son and Pazu are well these days.


----------



## Speechie

Thanks BigD! We are doing well, just impatient for our kitten to be. Pazu is getting LOTS of attention, he still looks around the guest room at times for Teddy.

Jeckyb, so sorry for your loss too, how old was your Siamese that passed? 
It must be terribly hard to wait for the kittens!! I'd stare at their piccies all day!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Speechie,
Thank you. SierrA was 17. She was such a sweetie.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

*The wait is over they at coming!*

I can't stand it I finally get my babies at the airport. But I have to wait all day for them. I can't wait to meet the little balls of fluff. Tomorrow is the big day.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

WOO HOOOO!! We'll want lots and lots of Pictures!! :thumbup:


----------



## Speechie

OMG, I am so excited for you!!!! Yay! 
Yep, we need eye candy pix please!!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

As soon as I can I will be camera happy. Thanks for the happy greetings.


----------



## Marcia

tghsmith said:


> normal names for meezer kittens, "no stop that" "hey get down" "oh no you don't" after a while of this you'll find their true names..


My new Coco is AKA 
NO!NO!NO!
or DON'T
or STOPIT!
or Aww, ****!! :crazy


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Got my Kittens. They are beautiful. Daisy the girl has already started to purr and is happy. Blue boy the little boy doesn't want me to touch him. HE will take wet food off my finger. I hope I will be able to win him over.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Happy Dance, Happy Dance!!!!

Now...We Must have PICTURES!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Major CUTENESS Overload!!
They are so PRECIOUS!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks a bunch. The male is very scared. I hope he warms up to me.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Oh I'm sure he will!
Remember, they've been through a rather traumatic experience! 
He might even still be trying to get his 'Sea legs' back after that plane ride!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks for the encouragement. I am off to bed. Very long day.


----------



## Speechie

Ooh, they are beautiful!!! What sweet kittens!! 
I am sure he will come out of his shyness, he has left his family, gone on a big scary jet and met new people and places in one day. Totally normal that he may be a bit reserved. I thought he did very well to come out and play. 
Congrats and enjoy getting to know them during this time!!! 
Can't wait till it is my turn this summer to get a new furbaby


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks so much Speechie. I hope you get your furbaby soon. Blue Boy and Daisy girl are soundly sleeping I their fish bed I got for them.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

OMG THEY ARE SO CUTE! What sweeties!! Don't worry, Blue Boy should definitely warm up to you! Our Ellie was traumatized and scared when we brought her home and she just had a short car ride. But within days, she got more confident and became glued to us!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Mandie and Ellie,

Thanks so much for the encouragement. Blue Boy he let's me hold him for short period of time. He also nestled in my hair. I am so glad I waited they are truly wonderful.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

*Update of Blue Boy and Daisy*

Blue boy and Daisy Girl are settling in their new home. I am attaching a new photo. Blue Boy let's me hold him briefly. He is really quite the Boy. Daisy is the the explorer. Blue Boy is the follower together they can conquer the world.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

A new Photo of my babies. I love them more and more each day.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

I don't know why it came out side ways.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

They are Sooooo CUTE!!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks I can't imagine life without them now.


----------



## koshechka

Adorable.


----------



## Speechie

They are lovely


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Here is a new video on my youtube channel of the kittens playing with their cat tree. Kittens Playing - YouTube Enjoy


----------



## 10cats2dogs

They are adorable babies! Very cute playing and BlueBoy will come out of his shell!!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks for the encouragement 10 cats2dogs.


----------



## Speechie

Oh my goodness, makes me want another!!


----------



## G-PEG123

Hi! I'm curious how the babies are doing! I loved the video. I still haven't found a cat/kitten. I am thinking the Applehead Siamese now. I've failed to get any of the 3 cats I've put in applications for at different rescues. The breeder route isn't going well. There aren't any around where I live. Any advice? 

Are they climbing the curtains and demolishing things Lol! Were you able to get them to use a scratching post? How's it going?


----------



## Jeckybeanz

G-peg,

The kittens are doing well. Getting adjusted to living with us. I will not lie though it has been trying. The male had a accident on my bed and I didn't dare put the comforter back on because urine is hard to get out. I didn't want him to think it was a place to go potty. 

Daisy fell in the bath tub. She was okay and she didn't seem to be bothered by it. They do climb the chairs. But so far they have not climbed the curtains. I have plenty of scratching posts and when they are scratching something I don't want them to. I have those little boxes that they sale with the scratching post built in. Put them on it and show them where it is okay to scratch.

As far as advice I can only tell you what we did. 17 years ago we found a breeder that will ship kittens to you. It was very expensive to first of all purchasing them and air travel. But I really feel it is worth it all. Never had any health problems with Sierra. Also the breeder does not let the kittens go until they are about 12 weeks old. Which is good they can be with mommy a little longer. People let kittens go way to early. The breeder also will train them until they leave. They are already trained to scratching post.I hope I helped you. I want to also add I think it is wonderful for those who rescue. I just can't do that anymore my heart can't handle it. That is why I went the route I did.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

*Update pictures*

Here is a picture I just took of the loves of my life.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

I also wanted to add we are all doing great. The kittens won!!! They won the hearts of my parents as well couldn't be happier. . Thanks for the support.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Jecky, I am so happy to hear it's all working out! Blueboy and Daisy are Beautiful! 
Sharon


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks Sharon. I think they are but I am am their mother what do you exspect. He.he.
Becky


----------



## TabbCatt

Awww, Jeckybeanz! They have the most sweetest looks there! Looking comfy right on your lap, too! Are they snuggly-types?


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Yes they are when they want to be. They just feel asleep. I guess I won't be getting up for a couple of hours. I guess you would say I have gone to the cats. I hope I don't start meowing.


----------



## jking

They are adorable! So sweet looking!


----------



## spirite

Jeckybeanz said:


> Yes they are when they want to be. They just feel asleep. I guess I won't be getting up for a couple of hours. I guess you would say I have gone to the cats. I hope I don't start meowing.


LOL! Your kitties are absolutely gorgeous! Definitely worth it even if you do start meowing...


----------



## G-PEG123

Your babies are adorable! Thanks for the updated photos. I think I'll be getting my kitten soon. She's a little lynx point apple head siamese. It's 8 weeks now, so a little longer! It's a 2 hour drive to get her. I almost called and cancelled today because I have been having second thoughts about her tearing up the house! Seeing yours, I can't resist. Wish me luck.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

G-peg I saw your post just now. So sorry I am late in responding. Did you get your kitty? How is it going? I would love to see a picture. Hope you see this.


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Just wanted to post a little video of blue . Hope you enjoy. Here is the link.
Blues new favorite things to do - YouTube


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Here is Daisy video.
Caught redhanded - YouTube


----------



## Speechie

Jecky, they are soooo cute!! I love the toilet paper hi jinks!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks Speechie , How are things going with Skye ?


----------



## Speechie

He is such a gift, kneaded all over me and my son as we were snuggled up watching TV this morning. He still woke me at 4 am, crying for me, but at least it wasn't all night! 
Are your babies snuggly sleepers or up all night?


----------



## Jeckybeanz

They are pretty much on there own when it comes to sleeping. They like to sleep on our dinning room chairs under the table. I sure wish they would sleep with me. I guess I wiggle too much but they are pure joy. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor

They are really cute!


----------



## Jeckybeanz

Thanks so much!!!


----------

